# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Neusdruppels

## yolan

ik ben al een hele tijd verslaafd aan neusdruppels/spray

iemand tips om er vanaf te komen

heb al zout geprobeert, ook dr vogels spray, maar daar krijg ik me neus niet mee open

bvd jolanda

----------


## Agnes574

Hier in deze rubriek ga je heel veel informatie vinden; de topics op je gemak 's doorlezen!  :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------


## Flogiston

Er bestaat kennelijk één persoon bij wie de neusverstopping verdween _nadat_ ze kruiden gebruikte.

Betekent dat nu, dat de verstopping verdween _doordat_ ze kruiden gebruikte? Nee, daar is geen enkele aanwijzing voor.

Of het nu door de kruiden komt of niet, is er ook maar één reden om een relatie met de lever te leggen? Nee, die reden is er niet.

Kortom, leuke anecdote, en fijn voor je vrouw dat ze nu van haar neusverstopping af is, maar we mogen niet concluderen dat het een allergie was, ook niet dat het iets met de lever te maken had, en ook niet dat de genezing van de kruiden kwam.

Ik zeg niet dat het onmogelijk is, hoor. Ik zeg alleen dat we op grond van deze aanwijzingen geen conclusies kunnen trekken. Als je meer informatie zou geven, zouden daar misschien wél aanwijzingen tussen kunnen zitten.

----------


## afra1213

Nee Flogiston,

_Ik zeg niet dat het onmogelijk is, hoor. Ik zeg alleen dat we op grond van*deze*aanwijzingen geen conclusies kunnen trekken. Als je meer informatie zou geven, zouden daar misschien wél aanwijzingen tussen kunnen zitten.
_
*Zet je laatste zinsnede in kleine letters volgende keer maar gerust vet gedrukt !*

_Er bestaat kennelijk één persoon bij wie de neusverstopping verdween*nadat*ze kruiden gebruikte.Betekent dat nu, dat de verstopping verdween*doordat*ze kruiden gebruikte? Nee, daar is geen enkele aanwijzing voor.Of het nu door de kruiden komt of niet, is er ook maar één reden om een relatie met de lever te leggen? Nee, die reden is er niet.
_
Ik weet dat het niet de eerste persoon is waar wij dit hebben verholpen, maar dit is niet relevant. Sterker nog in de meeste gevallen heeft het met alergie te maken en de lever.

Ik weet dat jij geen enkel geloof heb in mij ervaringen en en zeker niet in de geneeskracht van kruiden maar ook dit is niet relevant, maar wel de achterliggende gedachte.

De verstopping verdween wel degelijk door op de lever te werken.*

Mijn opmerkingen op dit forum zijn niet bedoeld om steeds te discuseren maar de personen op dit forum die vragen hebben gesteld wil ik alleen*een richting te geven waar zij misschien de oplossing kunnen vinden. *Ik zit niet steeds te wachten op een welles/nietes verhaal. Dit heb ik al 3 maanden op een ander forum met jou gedaan.

Namelijk het forum "oma weet raad", ik heb op dit forum na maanden discuseren met jou
uit fustratie al mijn informatie maar verwijderd.

Jouw structurele ontkenning van mijn ervaringen voegen niets toe aan de personen die hier om hulp vragen en lokken alleen steeds maar weer discussie uit.

Ik hoop dat je ook mij nu eens in mijn waarde zal laten.

De personen op dit forum kunnen volgens mij zelf wel besluiten of zij met mijn informatie wel of niet iets doen. Volgens mij ben jij niet een soort overkoepelende meester die alles bepaald of iets wel of niet zo is. 

Mensen kunnen zelf wel bepalen wat goed of slecht is.

Een ding weten de meeste mensen wel, het jaren neusspray spuiten is zeker niet goed voor de slijmvliezen !
Misschien kan je beter een oplossing aandragen dan mijn informatie te ontkennen

----------

